# New Cat Owner



## ChromeIce01

Hello,

We are a family of Dog lovers and have never owned a cat until just a few days ago. A little stray kitty who appears to be no more than 1 month old came to our carport and wouldn't leave. She appears to be Siamese (sorry for spelling) but we have no clue. We plan on taking her to the vet some time in the near future. I would like to post a couple of pictures of her in hopes if them being viewed by some cat experts that might be able to assist us with the question of breed. She had to be someones cat as she had zero fleas, zero ticks, she smelled like she was just bathed, and already knew how to use a litter box. We checked the newspapers and posted flyers with no response so she is apart of our family now!!!


----------



## marie73

Welcome!

What's her name? As far as breed is concerned, she could be mixed with most anything. The little black and white feral near me had five kittens, two of them look siamese, one looks like a ragdoll, and two look like her. 

She sounds adorable. How are your dogs reacting to her?


----------



## Susan

Congratulations on your new kitten! We'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Lieke

That's great, she picked you guys to take care of her <3


----------



## mirrorman888

Sounds like the same story of when i found my best friend Jack!


----------

